# Don Jackson



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news of Don's passing, condolences to his family.
From 1972 Olympics...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

sad news ..... my condolences to his family


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Sad news indeed, run an great shop up in Lindsay.

Matt


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

A great figure in Canadian archery. He'll be missed. I wish I'd known him better.

I shot with Don quite a bit in the late 70s/early '80s after his "comeback" from his earlier international competitive career. I remember one day I foolishly bet him for a Coke on an indoor round - I shot my best score that day, I think 572 (indoor recurve) and he whalloped me - he shot 582, a new Canadian record that stood for maybe 20 years.

umm...the pic above is of Wayne Pullen, another member of the Canadian team that year...

This is Don: I don't know the date of the pic, but the bow was early '70s.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for the correction on the photo, Stash.
I mis-understood the narration on the video, my apologies to Don and Wayne.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

A Memorial Service will take place for Don Jackson on Friday January 30, 2009 at 11:00 AM at Mackey Funeral Home, 33 Peel St. Lindsay Ontario 705-328-2721. Memorial donations to the Ross Memorial Hospital Palliative Care Unit or Canadian Cancer Society would be appreciated. Online condolences may be made at www.mackeys.ca.


----------

